# Bleeding Wing



## roxygrl6009 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a cockatiel who is about 1 year old. We adopted him from another family about a month ago who clipped his wings and tail (has anyone heard of clipping a tail?? they only left about half his tail, the whole right side f his tail is missing... poor guy!)

We keep our bird out of the cage when we are home, and he flies but occasionally hit the wall and falls to the floor (not too hard, but still...) Anyway, today he flew and went into our couch and fell to the floor and when we picked him up he wing was bleeding... This happened once before, but this time there was more blood. We held a paper towel to his wing and applied some pressure and we think it stopped. He did keep picking at it with his beak after the incident.

Anyone have an idea of why this is happening to him? We try not to let him fly, but occasionally he just does...

I fell bad for him when he spots blood like that  Poor thing!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor guy, tails should never be clipped. It sounds like he has broken a blood feather http://www.cockatielcottage.net/feathers.html I would take him to an avian vet to get it pulled if it does not stop bleeding. Keep a very close eye on him as well.


----------



## Cockatiel1212 (Dec 13, 2009)

if some stores are still open i would go get some kwik stop and apply the powder to his wing and if it doesnt stop put the kwik on a papertowel then hold it on his wing applying presure and bring him to a avain vet to get it pulled  good luck


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

My guess is that his tail was not clipped. He may have just broken his tail feathers. This can be fairly common in young tiels or tiels that have clipped wings and do a lot of crash landing
Keep an eye on that broken blood feather it may have to be pulled by an avian vet. Birds can easily bleed to death from a broken blood feather.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't know why on earth his tail was clipped, that's not a bright thing to do. 

Anyway, I hope the bleeding has stopped. If you don't know how to pull a blood feather then having someone experienced with birds (a breeder even) will be able to pull it out for you and he'll be fine after that.


----------

